# Сильно фонит микрофон AKG с 516



## ivan-geil1104 (21 Сен 2015)

Приобрел себе микрофон AKG c 516 для подзвучки правой руки аккордеона,на выступление очень сильно начал фонить микрофон(под минусовку) в дуэте со скрипкой,в чем причина не могу понять?только когда громкость на минимум убавляещь работает норм.


----------



## qwark (21 Сен 2015)

Отпишитесь, как решите проблему.Интересно, в чем причина


----------



## lovech (21 Сен 2015)

ivan-geil1104 писал:


> Приобрел себе микрофон AKG c 516 для подзвучки правой руки аккордеона,на выступление очень сильно начал фонить микрофон(под минусовку) в дуэте со скрипкой,в чем причина не могу понять?только когда громкость на минимум убавляещь работает норм.


----------



## lovech (21 Сен 2015)

Перед выступлением всегда проверяйте звук и делайте саундчек. Все проблемы начинаются с повышением чувствительности на базе микрофона и микшере звукорежисера. Не забывайте про обратную связь, не стойте рядом с колонками и мониторами. Я думаю с микрофоном всё хорошо.


----------



## Kosthenko (21 Сен 2015)

lovech/ писал:


> ivan-geil1104 писал:Приобрел себе микрофон AKG c 516 для подзвучки правой руки аккордеона,на выступление очень сильно начал фонить микрофон(под минусовку) в дуэте со скрипкой,в чем причина не могу понять?только когда громкость на минимум убавляещь работает норм.


Уважаемый, коллега.У Вас возникла положительная обрат.связь между чрезмерно чувствительным микрофоном  и  динамиками(колонками УНЧ) и это не трагедия.Работа со звуком очень серьезная и не простая наука,но ее надо паралельно с компом осваивать,приобретать опыт.Не боги горшки  обжигают.Устраняеться это правильным расположением левого и правого,динамиков  в пространстве.Каждый из динамиков  имеет  свою диаграмму направленности и их выставляют так,чтобы охватить озвучиваемый зал.Совместно со звуковым режиссером,надо выбрать оптимальную чувствительность усилителя низ.частоты,ком.пульта и базы микрофона.всеми имеющимися регулировками и при строго определенном месте аккордеониста( опыт.путем)  на сцене( колонки выдвинуты вперед на зал,а Вы  как-бы назад(сколько возможно).Площадь зала определяет мощность применяемого усилителя,а качество и минимальные нелинейные искажения можно достичь оптимизируя работу всех устройств и  не работать на предельных мощностях,а использовать только 35-40%  от Pвых.Не стоит унывать,Вам надо просто разобраться и позаниматься на месте(в зале),исключить  полож.обрат.связь выхода УНЧ колонок с Вашим микрофоном(минимизировать  до предела эту связь,а еще лучше избавиться от нее полностью)произвести оптимал. настройки и у Вас все получиться.Через это все проходят.Желаю хорошей игры и удачи,и  у Вас все-таки приятные заботы.Буду рад,если моя статья Вам окажеться полезной.С уважением  - Kosthenko/


----------



## Vladimir Zh (22 Сен 2015)

С 416C таких проблем не было. Наверное потому, что он был гиперкардиоидным. Можно было стоять рядом с мониторами, и хоть бы что.


----------



## anddrey (22 Сен 2015)

Проблема может быть вовсе не микрофоне, а в радио системе, которую вы используете. Часто бывает пересечение частот с другими микрофонами. В этот момент ваша система может ловить сигналы из соседних залов, а иногда может очень сильно фонить и заводится (от той же скрипки). Хорошие  многоканальные радиосистемы оснащены автопоиском свободной частоты или канал переключается вручную (на передатчике за поясом). Обязательно просите звукача включить все рабочие микрофоны для проверки, когда делаете саундчек. 
Хорошие радио системы начинаются от 800 МГц.


----------



## Дмитрий (30 Окт 2015)

А как себя этот микрофон AKG c 516 показывает в работе?
Просто хочу купить для баяна. Брать такую вещь?
И какая радиосистема к нему идет?


----------

